# Time to get ready for 2016 Halloween Video



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye, it is time to get your ghouls in gear! 

If you would like your fluff in their Halloween costume part of the SM Halloween video, 
[*]please send your jpeg to [email protected] by Oct 17th 6pm EST.

Name your jpeg with your fluff's name and do not resize the jpeg smaller.

As always, song recommendations are much appreciated. 

For any newbies, here is the link from last year so you can see what we are talking about. 
https://youtu.be/ox6xOk0FClc


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Also, I might try adding some actual video snips. If you take a short video in costume send to me and I will try to add!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be sending our pictures later this week. Thanks again for doing this I just love it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I received Belle and Petey! Cute as usual.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, I'll get back to you soon with pictures. I have a new costume for Snowball ... but, my most favorite is still his Ewok costume from last year. May I send one of him as an ewok and another picture in the newer costume?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck's costume has not arrived yet. Won't say what it is, but it literally is the sweetest thing. (No it is not a lollipop costume, but it is close.)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see all the new spoofs. Still searching for songs. Any suggestions? For those who are not getting a new costume, you can send a previous year one to participate. Trust me all none of us will remember LOL. Oh what it would be like to have a memory again ha


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It's that time already! Yikes! I better get it together so I can send you some pictures. I swear I get more disorganized the older I get...I'll work on it, ok?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Triplet photos!




maddysmom said:


> It's that time already! Yikes! I better get it together so I can send you some pictures. I swear I get more disorganized the older I get...I'll work on it, ok?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Triplet photos!


HA! The thought of that exhaust me! I'm trying to psyche myself up for it, so far it's not working


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pictures are starting to come in! We have some really cute ghouls. Hope everyone is looking out for the perfect picture to send in.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This as been expensive for me! I ordered outfits, changed my mind, and ordered others!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hahaha. Sorry. Don't forget TJMAX and Home Goods always has some good inexpensive ones




sherry said:


> This as been expensive for me! I ordered outfits, changed my mind, and ordered others!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If we don't have a costume can you still photoshop the picture?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I sent my in - all I can say for now is Luck has never looked so sweet, literally.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I sent my in - all I can say for now is Luck has never looked so sweet, literally.


CANDY? Hershey's kisses?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Close, yes he will be dressed as a sweet treat.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I will fix you up like last year 



pippersmom said:


> If we don't have a costume can you still photoshop the picture?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Yummy*

I can attest! 



wkomorow said:


> Close, yes he will be dressed as a sweet treat.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Calling all monsters! Anyone can participate. Don't forget to send me your picture of your fluffs in their costume. Don't wait to the last minute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

BUMP. Can't wait to see some more pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll have to send an old one of Tyler since I haven't found anything for him to wear and I think he's probably glad about that. Will send you one and if we get a new one will send that too. Might be too late but I'll try. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Line up so far: Belle, Petey, Dopey, Tyler, Lucy, Mika, Suki, Lacie, Pipper and of course Zach and Boo.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't thought of a costume yet so I better start moving!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope so -Jodi is so photogenic!



Maglily said:


> I haven't thought of a costume yet so I better start moving!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> I hope so -Jodi is so photogenic!


thanks Mags, and thanks for suggesting the video again. It will be fun.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Snowball is in the line up.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I'll have to send an old one of Tyler since I haven't found anything for him to wear and I think he's probably glad about that. Will send you one and if we get a new one will send that too. Might be too late but I'll try. :wub:


Sue...I recycled my old costumes for this years video. I couldn't find anything that wowed me enough to get. It's better to send last years than nothing, IMHO. Besides, I would hate and would be so disappointed in myself if I missed out on one of Mags fabulous halloween videos...they are the ultimate best!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You are so kind. Got Suki's angel pics. Thanks



maddysmom said:


> Sue...I recycled my old costumes for this years video. I couldn't find anything that wowed me enough to get. It's better to send last years than nothing, IMHO. Besides, I would hate and would be so disappointed in myself if I missed out on one of Mags fabulous halloween videos...they are the ultimate best!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ava has joined the fun and as cute as ever.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bella and Jasmine are in the line up.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Riley and Sissy have joined the fun. Watch out Ava you have competition.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am still in need of photos! If you are new to the Forum, please participate. We love seeing photos. You don't have to have a costume since the video frames them in a Halloween theme.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags - I put one on FB yesterday that you can call "Looking for the Great Pumpkin!" Let me know if you need me to email it to you; otherwise, feel free to save it from FB!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maggie, I could not find it so please email.




maggieh said:


> Mags - I put one on FB yesterday that you can call "Looking for the Great Pumpkin!" Let me know if you need me to email it to you; otherwise, feel free to save it from FB!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

9 days left to send in photo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tyler and Trissie, Snowball, Sweetness, Tessa, and of course Joanne is photo bombing me LOL. Ava too.

Keep them coming Deadline Oct 17th.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

BUMP. Deadline approaching.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine are in


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone who sent in pictures! The video is almost finished -just waiting for it to render and upload. If all goes well, I will post very soon.


----------

